
Surveillance Capitalism - kristianp
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surveillance_capitalism
======
nabla9
Really insightful book, just like her other books. The Age of the Smart
Machine (1988) was truly visionary and well written. The Surveillance
Capitalism is like bag of unique viewpoints and concepts: 'behavioral
surplus', 'instrumentarianism', 'radical indifference' etc. Illustrations are
funny.

~~~
malux85
Each time this links get posted to HN someone comments on these concepts but
when I google them I don’t get much back, would you elaborate on 1-2 sentences
of each? (Please?) I’m super curious

